# interest in bbw porn over the years



## bdog (Jul 21, 2009)

anyone else less interested in porn than they used to be?

maybe i'm getting older... 

or maybe i've experienced a lot of the things i used to only fantasize about so porn just doesn't cut it...

or maybe those "oh my god i've never seen an ass that amazing" can only be said so many times in a lifetime. 

also, i think around 3-4 years ago i noticed that the sites became more precise with their marketing / turn-ons, like the FA mind has been figured out pretty well and now everything is aimed directly at it so it's a bit formulaic. 

but anyway just wondering if porn has lost a bit of luster for anyone else? any thoughts on why it has or hasn't?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 21, 2009)

Another good question......

A lot of the guys I talk with say their choice in porn mirrors their real life choices. For a lot of them, I think that means that as they progress in FA dom, their taste in BBW's grows, and grows, in size, at the very least.

It's common to hear a guy say that a girl who would have turned him off years ago because she was TOO large is now considered sexy by him, as his preference for larger girls has emerged over the years.

I also agree with bdog that the marketing of paysites and the like have become a predictable formula that may be past its prime these days.

Me personally? I don't look at porn.


----------



## James (Jul 21, 2009)

I've never joined a paysite but I've been involved in the process of producing content for one and I've given quite a bit of thought in the past as to how to maximize revenue for it. I agree that there is a clear formula towards production of BBW paysite/pin-up/porn creation. Many of the more successful models appear to be the ones who follow the general formula of bringing specific emphasis towards their persona's fatness in any way possible. The most successful amongst these take this emphasis one step further and incorporate emphasis on fat with a ticklist of various other FA turn ons (greed, excess, weight gain, lazyness, tight squeezes, unfitness, etc. etc.) thereby covering all bases, getting the widest range of customers and maximizing the return from their clips. Its a clear process that I imagine happens across the entire spectrum of porn... I think that to an extent, the BBW 'adult' industry has come to mirror the commodization of womens bodies in many other non-bbw adult industries. Its gotten quite specialized now and I think the industry and models in general know their FA market better and better.

I'm not advocating for BBW porn nor am I advocating against it.... Although, I do think its important for there to be alternate imagery and examples, online and in real life, so that when FAs get through the equivalent to the average non-FA 'playboy magazine' phase we don't come out of it thinking that all the women we meet will behave and be like the exaggerated personas of online BBW models. If you are an FA and you believe that real life women are going to behave like paysite models then you are in for a bit of a shock!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 21, 2009)

James said:


> If you are an FA and you believe that real life women are going to behave like paysite models then you are in for a bit of a shock!




I certainly hope that's meant in a general "but with exceptions" sense, because (speaking for myself and a few other models I know personally) I don't have a paysite persona beyond the real/different parts of me - I'm me. My pictures and "me" existed long, long before paysite times - so marketing wasn't part of any equation and never has been. Maybe that makes me a fool (certainly makes me not super profitable!) - but it's how it is.

I've never claimed to be doing anything, enjoying anything, gaining ANYTHING that is not part of my life. I think it's clear some do, but I guess it strikes a nerve with me to have all models painted with that broad a brush. Some of us are pretty much WYSIWYG, and to imply that part is not as it seems just itches a bit. 

Not trying to derail at all... it's a great topic, but it seems important to at least make the distinction since you spoke with some "behind the scenes" authority.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 21, 2009)

I have never found porn that interesting. As the song says:

"I simply drown in the sight and the sound
And the scent...
And the feel...
of a real, live girl!"


----------



## Webmaster (Jul 21, 2009)

Me, I have no use for porn, and never have had use for it. As a result, not a single one of the 88 or so issues of Dimensions I published over the years has ever had a single pornographic picture in it, not even a nipple. I always felt that the allure, beauty and elegance of the fat female body did not need any porn props at all, and pornographic imagery would only cheapen the appeal and magic of the fat female form.


----------



## James (Jul 21, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> I certainly hope that's meant in a general "but with exceptions" sense...



Absolutely. Its a big generalization of course. 

I think its important for FAs to be aware of this generalization though because I'm certain its pervasive as a phenomenon (although not all FAs, especially inexperienced/young ones, may be cognizant of this?). 

The difference between FAs and non-FAs, in a lot of cases, is a later onset of dating experience.... i.e the teenage/immature phase where women are little more than photoshopped images is not tempered by real-world experience until the early 20s (or later).


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 22, 2009)

James said:


> Absolutely. Its a big generalization of course.
> 
> I think its important for FAs to be aware of this generalization though because I'm certain its pervasive as a phenomenon (although not all FAs, especially inexperienced/young ones, may be cognizant of this?).
> 
> The difference between FAs and non-FAs, in a lot of cases, is a later onset of dating experience.... i.e the teenage/immature phase where women are little more than photoshopped images is not tempered by real-world experience until the early 20s (or later).




Agreed. I've seen the contention that the women who model are not "real" and the "real" women here are those who the FAs should seek. As a quite real (single, FA-loving) woman, who happens to model, that's a bit annoying - just wanted to be clear that we're not all putting on a marketing ploy - some of us are just living our lives and happen to snap pics.


----------



## Tau (Jul 22, 2009)

As a female FA who has only really just discovered fat girl porn I'm still very much into it. I generally join the sites of chicks I'm kinda-sorta crushing on and also really need seriously hard core content to keep me hooked to the site. Oddly enough, when I'm having real life sex I have next to no interest in pornography LOL!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 22, 2009)

My level of interest has dropped dramatically over time, and the level of content as well.

But I'm in a relationship now, so I have no need for it. Just a personal philosophy behind it.


----------



## rollhandler (Jul 22, 2009)

I view porn and have many different fetishes that need fed on a regular basis in picture,vid, or story format. I have never paid for nor ever joined a site for porn. Most of what I find and seek out is on Xtube or downloaded from a peer to peer.
BBW/SSBBW porn is still top on my list of favorite viewables but there still seems to be a lag in fetishes that Fat women can be found performing or catering to on the net although from rare time to time I am treated to some of the more bizarre things done and shared by one fat girl or another.
I treasure those.
Rollhandler


----------



## wrench13 (Jul 23, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> Another good question......
> 
> ............Me personally? I don't look at porn.



LOL and well you might not, you're married too one of the hottest women on the planet.


----------



## Blockierer (Aug 6, 2009)

_ interest in bbw porn over the years_

I never have been a fan of (bbw) porn. I'm just not interested in seeing "naked" cunts or other intimate details.
Of course I love pics of BBW naked or not.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2009)

As for me, I admire the female form -- curves and all (without the porn nature of nipples and other bits being shown) thats just me. *shrugs* I suppose that just interests me a whole lot more; the way an outfit hugs the curves in such a way is a mighty big turn on, I think.


----------

